# anyone know this breeder -> von Salerno. pedigree info here. pls help



## neupane00 (Mar 7, 2010)

anyone has any review about this breeder Von Salerno von salerno? someone is offering me puppy of jewels and zasko. I have to give deposit or answer by tomorrow. pls help asap. 
(goal w/ new GSD is mostly companion. but also would love to do some sports-> agility or schutzhund. )

here is the pedigree:


dad: VA9 (USA) Zasko von Salerno pedigree information - German shepherd dog
mom: V Jewels von Salerno pedigree information - German shepherd dog


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Don't know anything about the breeder, but the dogs look nice. The website leaves a little bit to be desired, bit I'm a firm believer in judging the dogs, not the web design 

Have you met these parents/their breeders in person?

Also, dogs are West German show-type, so they should suit your listed needs.


----------



## neupane00 (Mar 7, 2010)

yeah. for what i need mostly companion.. and some sports. they should be fine.. right? or will german show dogs dont do any schutzhund at all? i know they are not as strong as working line dogs. but hat would also mean i would need to give them lot more exercise. so i was thinking german show line works fine for me. 
no.. never met parents or breeders. they are in cali.. i am in NJ. 
how does the pedigree look of dad and mom of the pup? anyone knows those line? can they work at all?


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

The German Showline dogs can certainly do schutzhund- there's one at the club I'm going to that's doing very well. I wouldn't call them the best line of dog for the work, nothing you'd see at a national level, but for club level, yes. Absolutely.

I'm not sure of this particular line, as I'm not very well versed on the showlines, but going strictly on the pedigree... I'd say these dogs look good. Lots of V and VA ratings (which basically means "good" and "very good" for German show dogs).

I'd definitely call the breeders, though, and get a dialog going. Always best to know your breeder, even if its just through phone conversations/emails.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you have to decide in a day, I would be a bit leary to rush? When you are feeling pressure to make a decision, it usually doesn't end well.
I would ask for other puppy buyers names for references from the kennel and look at what the parents(individually of course if this isn't a repeat breeding) have produced as well.


----------



## neupane00 (Mar 7, 2010)

wow.. just talked to lady., and she was super nice.. she knew the line very well. i had pedigree up and was just talking to her and she was telling me about dogs 3 generations ago just from memory. we will see how this goes. she told me the same thing. this line has working titles but nothing close to true working dogs.. (she was being honest). she was like these will be "NICE companion dog who can work". NOT "great working dog, who are also bit of companion"


----------



## neupane00 (Mar 7, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> If you have to decide in a day, I would be a bit leary to rush? When you are feeling pressure to make a decision, it usually doesn't end well.
> I would ask for other puppy buyers names for references from the kennel and look at what the parents(individually of course if this isn't a repeat breeding) have produced as well.


that is true.. but here is the situation. i am not buying directly from breeder. breeder gave a pick to her friend.. (she owed this guy from their last trade of sch1 titled girl.. some trade in the past).. now this guy who owns the dog put her up for sale and apparently trying to make quick move. the puppy is now almost 5 months old. 
so i talked to guy who currently has the dog. and then i called kennel, the lady well remembered the puppy and said the same thing guy told me (how they had previous trade and gave him puppy ).


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Glad to hear the breeder was helpful, and knew the lines so well...that is, of course, always a big plus. 

Hope everything goes well for you, regardless of what you choose!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I see this breeder at all the shows out here and they are gorgeous dogs, she had a male named Zathan a few years back that was to die for, a lot of his blood is in her lines.


----------



## GSD0207 (Jan 4, 2013)

**Please send this information in a private message. Thank you, ADMIN**


----------

